# Report w/ Pics



## rbarta (Aug 20, 2011)

That is a great stretch of water, caught a big brown this past fall out of that same hole your friend caught his. Ready for the opener this weekend!


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

With cold wet weather back I've done well the last couple days floating 6 mm beads under a 10.5 gr Blackbird. All but 2 have been dropbacks.


----------



## clackercraft (Feb 19, 2009)

danimalt14 said:


> That egg laiden hen in that first pic is an awesome fish! Shame she is up on the bank being held in the air tho, very stressfull for a fish bout to spawn. Wish hero shots here in the midwest were more inline with the requirements of many river systems out west. In which fish cannot leave the water completely at anytime. Makes for a better pic in my opinion also.
> View attachment 211979


Seems to me like the fight would be the most stressful to a fish. Not holding it up for a picture.


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

Just hold them out of the water until they suffocate, doesn't matter if they release well since their spine is surely already broken and all the eggs and internal organs are undoubtedly destroyed. Fishing is mean LOL injured a few more today!










If you have facebook (and if the link works) you can see from the video that she definitely probably died after swimming away!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10103201833277465


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Repeat spawning in lake Michigan is sub 40%, but we rarely see the mortality. Most likely they die in the lakes. 

There is a reason drop backs bite so aggressively, fight like hell for 30 seconds then come right in, they are out of energy.


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

They've been spawned out for a month and are getting very healthy doing lots of feeding, don't really care if they don't make it back to the lake, that's the cycle of life. It wasn't because of the way I handled them.


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh and since this was originally a report that got hi-jacked by fish cuddlers, got a dropback, a nice resident Rainbow, and a nice resident Brown today on steelhead spawn under the Blackbird. LOL have fun on the opener tomorrow!


----------



## twolaketown (Jun 23, 2015)

danimalt14 said:


> That egg laiden hen in that first pic is an awesome fish! Shame she is up on the bank being held in the air tho, very stressfull for a fish bout to spawn. Wish hero shots here in the midwest were more inline with the requirements of many river systems out west. In which fish cannot leave the water completely at anytime. Makes for a better pic in my opinion also.
> View attachment 211979


I catch them, keep them and eat them, tie up the spawn and laugh at the guys in their fancy Orvis waders and LL bean hats, as they walk by me and my stringer of fish. HaHa. I landed a steelhead on the little manistee this spring and had a yuppity/flatlander tell me he wouldn't have fought the fish the way I did. I asked him if he ever landed a steelhead on the little manistee, let alone on April 1st. He said no. I shook my head and he took his clean vest and pretty fly-rod and aimlessly walked off to find a fish on a bed.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

twolaketown said:


> I catch them, keep them and eat them, tie up the spawn and laugh at the guys in their fancy Orvis waders and LL bean hats, as they walk by me and my stringer of fish. HaHa. I landed a steelhead on the little manistee this spring and had a yuppity/flatlander tell me he wouldn't have fought the fish the way I did. I asked him if he ever landed a steelhead on the little manistee, let alone on April 1st. He said no. I shook my head and he took his clean vest and pretty fly-rod and aimlessly walked off to find a fish on a bed.


Drop mic...


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

I want to dedicate this wild Buck's mugshot to The Danimal!







Whoever you are, just wanted to let you see I was actually a little extra concerned about this Buck's well-being today with the river at about 58 degrees!


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Great report! This entire post has me laughing so hard.
"If you have facebook (and if the link works) you can see from the video that she definitely probably died after swimming away!"


----------

